# beware the zippo blu



## bmagin320 (Nov 4, 2006)

i got this p.o.s. free, and now i see why - we are guinnea pigs.
DANGEROUS PROBLEM!!, SIMPLY:
1- flame gets stuck on after button is released
2- flame is very hard to see
3- to relight, flint wheel rolls outward, requiring you to put your thumb over that hole in the middle
4- need i explain the rest?
hint..........point blank torch flame vs. skin of thumb. guess who loses.
CAN SOMEONE SAY LAWSUIT WAITING TO HAPPEN?


----------



## schweiger_schmoke (Jun 16, 2007)

Received one of these :c for free as well.

I still use it, but I have noticed the following:

a.) Uses butane like it is its job.
b.) Flame will be small. Flame will be large (burn your eyebrows off large).
c.) Potential to randomly remain aflame.
d.) If the haphazard inferno doesn't damage my thumb, the wheel does!

(For some reason my thumb can't handle that wheel!)

As for my broke, college attending butt, this will be the way to go for awhile.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Man! Makes my $2.94 Ronson Butane Torch lighter even look like a BETTER deal. Have had no trouble with this little gem. Forget the Blu, I guess. I do have the z-insert for my real zippo... it works fine as well. :ss


----------



## beernut (Jul 27, 2007)

That sucks! I've always liked Zippos, and since I've become a cigar smoker, I've hoped they would release a butane model. Now they have, and apparently it's a p.o.s.  I called when I read about the free Blu, but was too late, maybe I didn't miss out after all. I guess my Z-Plus will have to do.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

I also prefer my Z-plus insert to the Zippo Blu.
The Blu seems to be cheaply constructed.

I think the $3 Ronsons look better and do a much better job,
but I guess you get what you paid for since the Zippo was free.
:tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Not good.

Mine is still in the box. Have not heard of these problems with this lighter yet.

I guess I will have to see and break mine out.


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

I to was disappointed to have missed out on the Zippo Blu, but now ( after hearing this ) I'm not so distraught, I have a pocket full of Ronsons and for under three bucks...you can't beat 'em.


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Man! Makes my $2.94 Ronson Butane Torch lighter even look like a BETTER deal. Have had no trouble with this little gem. Forget the Blu, I guess. I do have the z-insert for my real zippo... it works fine as well. :ss


I agree with Joe.


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

Toss that sucker in the dumpster and start saving for a Blazer!


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

mine seems to work fine, but it's not my primary lighter either. :tu


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Marlboro Cigars said:


> I also prefer my Z-plus insert to the Zippo Blu.
> The Blu seems to be cheaply constructed.
> 
> I think the $3 Ronsons look better and do a much better job,
> ...


:tpd: :tpd:

:ss


----------



## Racer3 (Nov 27, 2006)

Mine was a p.o.s. also. I have a hard time lighting it, the wheel does a number on my thumb, just plain sucks. I will go with my bazer(my fav) or the ronson. The cheap ronson beats the zippo by a long shot. Glad the zippo was free.:hn


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Man! Makes my $2.94 Ronson Butane Torch lighter even look like a BETTER deal. Have had no trouble with this little gem. Forget the Blu, I guess. I do have the z-insert for my real zippo... it works fine as well. :ss


I have the Z-plus insert for two of my Zippos. I liked the first one so I purchased a second. The alcohol that I usually use evaporates too fast in the summer, and I don't like carrying the Davidoff around where it might get lost (for obvious reasons). Problem is, one Z-Plus has already failed and I have reloaded it with the original Naptha insert. Not what I expect for reliablility. I have to agree with the $3.00 Ronson. The one that I used on vacation worked well.


----------



## pathman (Oct 15, 2006)

I agree with everybody that has trouble with this POS, you never know what the hell it's going to do. I bought a can of the new zippo low odor fluid for my traditional zippo's and ronson lighters. I haven't lit a cigar with it yet, anybody got any experience with this stuff yet?


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

GUess I will stick with the Z-plus insert

thanks for the heads up on the Blue :cb


----------



## audilicious-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

that sucks about the blue

If you want a zippo torch, get yourself a z-plus insert for og zippos, I haven't had any problems in a few hundred cigars.


----------



## Sisyphus (Oct 9, 2005)

I don't know about Zippo, but brand names don't mean much anymore. Used to be you could depend on certain brands for high quality, dependable stuff. Nowadays a brand name is often just another label used to sell junk made in China.

-Ken


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

A recall for sure



bmagin320 said:


> i got this p.o.s. free, and now i see why - we are guinnea pigs.
> DANGEROUS PROBLEM!!, SIMPLY:
> 1- flame gets stuck on after button is released
> 2- flame is very hard to see
> ...


----------



## bmagin320 (Nov 4, 2006)

kvaughan said:


> Toss that sucker in the dumpster and start saving for a Blazer!


oh, its not getting off that easy. i had other ideas


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

bmagin320 said:


> oh, its not getting off that easy. i had other ideas


 :tu Sweet !!!! What caliber shell is that I see wedged between the remnants ??


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

Good to know. I hate to hear it though, I love my traditional zippo - the sound, the feel, even the smell - classic (I guess it reminds me of my Grandfather). I use it occasionaly for my cigars, but not often.

For now, though I'll stay away from the Blue and keep my eyebrows & thumbs. 
:tu


----------

